# My Take on Wabi Kusa



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I used a 6" glass cube for my design which I got from a garden centre, but many people use flatter glass trays and the like.










The soil was mixed in with water and a spinkle of laterite clay that I had on hand, also with a bit of sand (I made the mixture too wet! ). It can then be moulded into a sphere shape.










It can then be placed in the tank, preferably in a corner. The lower "foreground" plants (such as moss in my case) were planted first. The taller stems were placed in-between afterwards.










The mistake I made here was not thinking about protecting the soil from the water when it eventually went in, and so it started to crumble. I later went back to this stage and added a strip of thin plastic to support the soil substrate.

At this point, some of the hardscape was added (roots). I was continually changing this throughout the planting to get it right.










After this stage I thought I had finished, but thats when I added the water and it all crumbled!! But after adding the plastic strip it was fine



















And here is the finished article which now stands on my windowsil.










You may be able to see the plastic I used for support, but I tried to cover it with moss and hardscape as much as possible. Just need to wait for the water to clear now which could take some time as the tank isn't filtered.

Maintenence-wise this tank should be a breeze, but it look about 2 hours for the initial designing and planting. I definitely think they are worth it, especially when you get the end result that you wanted.

Thanks for looking, and I would love to hear your comments,

Tom


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

This is a cute little scape 
I actually made something similar but in a "normal" pot...
Are all the plants from outside and how/what is maintenance, only filling up with water?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know what the exact maintenence will be yet, only set it up this morning  And yeah, all the plants are from the pond-side-bog/rockery.

Added a couple of bits of clover-like stuff inbetween the moss now and it looks quite nice.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i like it. im interested to see it grow in. please keep us updated


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I have that exact same glass jar...

subscribed!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

wow very impressive. I like the addition of the wood. very nice!


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

its nice! i might try making one of theese


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks. 

Felix, your wabi kusa guides were what inspired me!

Tom


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

haha cool glad to know ive touched people (without getting in trouble with the police)
and a uker aswell, i will be sure to send you some of my WK products to test, once they are completed
they are in alpha testing now and will soon be ready for open beta


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

"(without getting in trouble with the police)"

Good to hear it!! 

"i will be sure to send you some of my WK products to test, once they are completed
they are in alpha testing now and will soon be ready for open beta "

Sounds good!  What are you inventing? 

Tom


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

http://wkuk.atwebpages.com/index.html

^^ wk site, im currently finishing an optimum substrate and ferts, soon to come will be a tank+lights+filter all in one peice of equipment, and a few other containers
also possibly plant+substrate packadges


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Site looks very good! Nicely done. The tanks/containers will be useful. I find it very hard to find nice small good shaped tanks. 

Tom


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Just made a final-style photo, but I reckon I'll keep this one going for a while yet


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

This is a really useful setup for giving the rest of us ideas. Bravo!

I'll have to try this with some of my containers!


----------

